# Tuned membrane panel trap build...lean or flush against the wall??



## jlird808 (Nov 2, 2010)

Building a 64hz tuned trap that needs to go at a floor-wall corner. Ive been mostly reading that it should be FLUSH against the wall.

However, I have this:










It's 1"x7.5" baseboards! Should I just build AROUND it and have staggered depths within my cavity? Should I put another board up that covers the size of the trap at the thickness of the baseboard to give it a uniform depth (might be hard to seal)? 

Or should I just put a plywood back on the box and LEAN it against the wall?

Any ideas? I might be overthinking this...but having scattered depths in the cavity def does NOT seem like a good idea :help:

Thanks!!


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Is there a product number or is it a custom build? Or can you point me to the articles saying it should be flush mounted.

I would simply try it there and see if it makes a difference. Do you have REW to do measurements of before and after?


----------



## jlird808 (Nov 2, 2010)

robbo266317 said:


> Is there a product number or is it a custom build? Or can you point me to the articles saying it should be flush mounted.
> 
> I would simply try it there and see if it makes a difference. Do you have REW to do measurements of before and after?


Its a custom build. I feel like everywhere I read, it mentions that it should be flush against a wall. I'm not exactly certain it's on EW's page here, but I feel like it is somewhere:

http://www.ethanwiner.com/acoustics.html#better traps

I do use REW....I think I have a solution, via Ken Pohlmann. Also, technically I might want to deal with an 80hz resonance before this one. Lol I'll post some waterfalls when I get home from work!

Thanks for responding!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Ethan's design uses the wall as part of the tuned absorber. If you build a free standing one, having it out that 1/2" isn't going to kill you. You can also build around it and compensate by figuring what the normal volume would be and then dealing with that with a tad extra thickness to account for the area lost.

Bryan


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I can't see that attaching it to the wall above the baseboard will be an issue either. You can measure with REW to make sure. Does it go all the way to the ceiling?


----------

